

How to come up with a catchy name and logo for your startup - mikedubc
http://ribl.co/blog/2015/04/02/how-to-come-up-with-a-catchy-name-and-logo-for-your-startup/

======
ryanthejuggler
Side note: that re-implemented scrollbar is terrible. Makes it very
distracting to read the whole thing. I'd suggest at the very least halving the
time of the scroll "animation", if not ditching the whole thing altogether.

~~~
mikedubc
Will look into it, as it was just part of the WordPress theme we chose. Thanks
for the feedback.

------
JoeAltmaier
Misspell something so its not already taken, then choose colors via Feng Shui
or some such.

------
devopsproject
"ripl" or some other play on "ripple" would have been a better name.

~~~
mikedubc
We thought about ripl and other words, but there we soooo many other apps with
similar names. And we wouldn't have wound up with the froggie as our logo! :)

------
bvanslyke
Just take a spirit journey like Erlich on silicon valley.

